# 10mm vs S&W 40 what's the differance???



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What's the difference between the 10mm and S&W 40?? Is it enough to warrant. I never see much 10 mm ammo on the shelves anymore and there seems to be ample S&W 40's all the time. I bought a 10 mm when they first came out and enjoyed it and then sold it for needed cash.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

.40 s&w is shorter than the 10mm round, hence the nickname short & weak, After the FBI decided that the 10mm was a bit to much for most of their agents S&W designed the new round to be shorter while having the same performance as the FBI's 10mm load. They are not interchangeable in semi-autos. The .40 s&w has become very popular in recent years.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

samskara said:


> .40 s&w is shorter than the 10mm round, hence the nickname short & weak, After the FBI decided that the 10mm was a bit to much for most of their agents S&W designed the new round to be shorter while having the same performance as the FBI's 10mm load. They are not interchangeable in semi-autos. The .40 s&w has become very popular in recent years.


+1

The 10mm seems to be pretty useless nowadays. The reason I didn't end up with one is because of lack of ammo and the high price of it when it is there. It's the only cartridge you can use for hunting with an auto from what I've heard around here.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Anxiety. said:


> It's the only cartridge you can use for hunting with an auto from what I've heard around here.


That's interesting. By any chance, do you happen to know why the .357mag, .44mag, or .50AE would not be allowed for hunting in your area?

PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> What's the difference between the 10mm and S&W 40??


About 300 FPS and 200 FPE.......40S&W is no slouch but the 10MM has quite a bit more power. FBI decided they didn't need the extra power, plus it was quite a handful for some agents. Solution 40S&W, even though its termed slow and week most standard 40S&W loads surpass 45ACP. although plus P is a different story.
10MM falls right below 41MAG. in ballistics and thats average loads. You can always get hotter. 10MM is not that bad a choice of a large predator backup gun. Especially if you can launch 13+1......Glock style.:gib:


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> That's interesting. By any chance, do you happen to know why the .357mag, .44mag, or .50AE would not be allowed for hunting in your area?
> 
> PhilR.


Didn't know there were autos that shot the .357mag or .44mag bullets. The .50AE is more than likely legal but I sure as hell am not carrying a DE around in the woods all day. I used to carry a super redhawk in 44mag and my dad still does sometimes.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> About 300 FPS and 200 FPE.......40S&W is no slouch but the 10MM has quite a bit more power. FBI decided they didn't need the extra power, plus it was quite a handful for some agents. Solution 40S&W, even though its termed slow and week most standard 40S&W loads surpass 45ACP. although plus P is a different story.
> 10MM falls right below 41MAG. in ballistics and thats average loads. You can always get hotter. 10MM is not that bad a choice of a large predator backup gun. Especially if you can launch 13+1......Glock style.:gib:


How a bout 14+1 Witness style wouldn't that be even better.:smt068


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Anxiety. said:


> Didn't know there were autos that shot the .357mag or .44mag bullets.


The DE's come in .357 and .44mag as well. There's also a few other large caliber autos that you don't see often, like the .44 Automag, LAR Grizzly, and a few others that I remember reading about in the seventies and eighties, but can't remember the names of.

I've always wanted an Automag, but just never had the real need for one. The DE is probably a better pistol anyway.....

PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Anxiety. said:


> How a bout 14+1 Witness style wouldn't that be even better.:smt068


 That 1 extra might make all the difference. Most people don't realize during a high stress situation (gunfight, large predator attack) a lot of rounds have a way of not finding the target.:smt023

Oh yeah, I mispoke earlier. I was thinking of my G21, the G20 10mm is 15+1. Sorry.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

.40 is adequately powerful for defense and fits in guns the size of 9mms. Easier to conceal and usually easier to control because the grip is smaller.

10mm requires a bigger gun - a .45-sized pistol - and has power that is unnecessary for defense. 10mm is at its best for outdoor/hunting use, but that is a niche already filled by magnum revolvers, which generally have better triggers and often more precise sights.

If you download the 10mm to "Lite" levels for defense, you might as well just have a .40 or .45 - both of which as cheaper to shoot, more available, and have a greater selection of bullet designs.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I owned a PX4 in .40 s&w that I really enjoyed, just didn't shoot it enough so I sold it to friend, he keeps it busy and I can always borrow it...:smt033


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If you download the 10mm to "Lite" levels for defense, you might as well just have a .40 or .45 - both of which as cheaper to shoot, more available, and have a greater selection of bullet designs.


Thats the exact reason I stayed away from 10mm. After looking for ammo I couldn't believe the prices. Then I got a ballistic chart for Federal, I was blown away. Don't understand why the cartridge is still around.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm considering getting one,but only because I will load/reload my own ammo. That's the same reason I have a .400 Cor-Bon barrel for my G21.
Ammo prices are outrageous anyway, especially the exotic calibers. If it's not one of the more popular rounds it will cost you dearly at lengthy range sessions.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Around here the absolute cheapest ammo they had was $20 for a box of 50. Not sure what it was because they didn't have any. They also have less than no clue when they will be getting some. On top of that he said the price was going up in two weeks. No way would I buy one. At least while I live around here, which will be quite some time.


----------

